# Will my Tivo still work when Virgin launch theirs?



## WeeClare (Dec 25, 2001)

I have had a uk series 1 tivo since it lauched way back in 2000. I paid £10 a month right up til last December then thought the hard drive was dying so bought a second hand one with a lifetime subscription. Still going strong.

I was just wondering if my tivo will still work as usual when virgin launch theirs or will it stop working altogether?

I might get the new tivo if the price was right, or free.

Does anyone know if the new boxes have the same epg as our old tivos i.e. 20 days or so?. Will the epg be in the same format we have the now, which i think works great?

Thanks in advance, Clare.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Will existing TiVos keep working? Yes, but for how long is anyone's guess!

The EPG and way of working is basically the same.


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

Took this from www.tivo.co.uk today:



> Moving forward, current Series1 TiVo box owners should transition to the new boxes. You will receive information about a special offer from Virgin Media. Note: Don't purchase used Series1 boxes, they will no longer be eligible for activation.


I have a funny feeling that it will be turned off eventually.

[edit, which I've just spotted has been posted before!!]


----------

